# Cycle Country for Sportsman



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

I bought a Cycle Country plow, manual lift, that the guy said was for a Honda TRX 300 and it came with a 60" blade. It came with everything to put it on a Honda 300, what do I need to adapt or buy to make it fit my 2000 Polaris Sportsman 500? It was in like new condition and I got for $250 which seemed like a good deal to me..


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

I forgot to mention it's a mid mount. After looking around on ebay it looks like I'll have to buy or make a frame mount and the lifting mechanism won't work either. Has anyone made a mount that doesn't sacrifice ground clearance? I can tell I'll be getting hung up on the mount going over downed trees and such when off-roading.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

Crap. It appears Cycle Country doesn't make a mount for a 2000 Polaris Sportsman 500. Anyone else run into this too?


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

they should i have one on a 99 sportsman 500. Check Warn website.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Rusty Silence;1589098 said:


> Crap. It appears Cycle Country doesn't make a mount for a 2000 Polaris Sportsman 500. Anyone else run into this too?


Show pic of yours Mine came from a honda I made the backets fit my 01 Polaris had the manaul lift and it wouldnt lift plow very high and was a pain to lift on the move
Use a winch its faster


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

I am going to buy a winch because it will serve a dual purpose plus the manual lift new costs almost as much as a winch. Here is a pic of what came with it.


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

well the chain didn't come with it, it just ended up in the picture.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Mine is a older model My A frame is made from sq tubing and my back mounting backet is all one peice 

First you do is Block frame up to the ATV frame distance you need to mark holes Do some measuring make sure its center 
Make sure ur back brackets are on the A frame 
Once you have it center You mark holes and drill the hole Then mount
Only thing I had to drill was the lift handle mount
But my lift handle was old style mounted under the atv Yours looks like one that mounts on the front rack


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok so I need to drill holes in the frame to mount those two brackets at the bottom of the pic to the quad?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

You may and may not you wont know till you get everything lined up I didnt have to
But I did replace the U bolts with few size bigger U bolt 
The Owner had my plow said he would break the U bolts So I didnt want them to break


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok thanks for the direction.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Glad I could help If you was closer to me I tell bring it by I mount it for you I love a challenge


----------

